# Ayuda para crear un neologismo latino.



## Dorí-foro

Muy buenas a todos, este es mi segundo mensaje en este foro y me he decidido a escribir dada la gran ayuda que me han prestado en el primero aunque esta consulta es algo más compleja. 

Resulta que tengo en mente crear una escultura de la diosa romana Diana, diosa de la caza, protectora de la Naturaleza y personificación de la Luna y me gustaría añadirle a su nombre un "apellido" latino, una advocación, al modo griego (véase Atenea Parthenos, Apolo Sauróctono etc). El problema es que la advocación de esta obra es completamente inventada y me gustaría que reflejara esa nueva ideología que le busco a la diosa de manera que me gustaría que alguien me ayudara proponiéndome algún nombre correcto desde el punto de vista lingüístico que refleje el siguiente valor: ya no es la diosa patrocinadora de la caza sino exclusivamente "amante y protectora de la Naturaleza" o "restauradora de la Naturaleza". Yo había pensado algo así como "Diana Neonaturofila" o "Diana Nonvenatu", pero lo veo excesivamente macarrónico y además creo que estoy mezclando griego y latín. Espero haberme explicado bien, entiendo que es complicado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## eb110262

Maybe...
defenstrix naturae
eremophila


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

Unfortunately, eb110262's _*defenstrix* naturae_ won't work, though morphologically _protectrix_ would. _eremophila_ is OK as a coinage, but does "lover of desert places" carry the desired nuances? If so it could be Latinised as _solitudinum amatrix_.

Σ


----------



## eb110262

Scholiast said:


> Salvete!
> 
> _*defenstrix* naturae_
> 
> Σ



I suppose it does sound like she's warding off nature, rather than pretecting it.



Scholiast said:


> Salvete!
> 
> _eremophila_ is OK as a coinage, but does "lover of desert places" carry the desired nuances? If so it could be Latinised as _solitudinum amatrix_.
> 
> Σ



Eremia (ἐρημια) can carry the connotation of the wilderness, which is what Diana/Artemis represents, surely?


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum!


> I suppose it does sound like she's warding off nature, rather than pretecting it.


That was not the reason for my objection: agent-nouns are regularly formed from supine-stems (_actor_, _venator_, _victor_ &c., and feminine counterparts as _actrix_, _venatrix_, _victrix_) but this only works with stems already ending in -_t_. The supine stem of _defendere_ is _defens-_, which allows the masc. _defensor_, but one cannot form a _-trix_ (_-tricis_) feminine version from this.

Σ


----------



## eb110262

defenstrix, -icis is listed in Lewis & Short, citing Cicero (http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=defenstrix&fromdoc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0059) and seemingly appears in some more modern settings (e.g. Victorian coins: http://www.foudemonnaies.com/effigies.of.British.coins.htm).


----------



## Scholiast

Thank you, eb, I stand corrected - apologies all round.


----------



## Dorí-foro

Thank you very much for your help but I don't understand very well long conversations in English, could you tell me what could be finally the name you propouse?


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

_pace_ eb110262 (# 6) and my own recantation (# 7) I would still urge against _defenstrix_, as this is (from antiquity) only cited _hapax_ from the 6th-century AD grammarian Priscianus, quoting a lost work of Cicero (and possibly garbling it?), and I stand by my original remark that this is at least an odd, if not an illegitimate, morphology. With _protectrix_, I submit, you cannot go far wrong.

Σ


----------



## Quiviscumque

Se nos pide un_ neologismo_. Es decir, *una* palabra *nueva*.
A neologism is asked, i. e., *one new* word.

Mi modesta propuesta/My modest proposal:

_Diana naturicurans

_Ni siquiera un hapax, pero tal vez algún autor habría acuñado algo así para parecer "épico" o "cómico".Not even a hapax, but perhaps some author would have coined something like this to sound "epic" or "comic".


----------



## Ben Jamin

eb110262 said:


> eremophila



Isn't this Greek, not Latin?


----------



## Dorí-foro

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Thank you very much.


----------

